
80s Apple Beige Making a Comeback - jboydyhacker
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-beige-of-apples-80s-computers-makes-a-comeback-1462383304?mod=ST1
======
okket
The ugliest color of the last century. Virtually every PC was beige. Please,
no, keep that in the history closet, locked away, guarded by a hungry tiger.

